# Oil cooler,Does size really matter?



## enjoydride (Jun 4, 2003)

Well its time to install an oil cooler in my little GA16DE (IT) car and I will like to know from someone who has experienced oil pressure drops due to oil cooler size and I will like to know what size should I go in order to reduce this effect for such a small engine.


----------

